

Backbone.js and Django - ccarpenterg
https://github.com/ccarpenterg/djangotodos/wiki

======
izak30
You can directly implement views based on the request method with django's
class based views (View) in 1.3. The dispatch method does almost exactly what
your restful function does.

Just inherit from View, and define get(), post(), etc.

~~~
rlander
Or you could create restful APIs simply with django-piston, django-tastypie or
(my new personal favorite) django-dagny.

~~~
izak30
Yes, and there is already a decent wrapper for backbone and tastypie
<http://joshbohde.com/blog/backbonejs-and-django> This is my personal
favorite.

~~~
numix
Thanks for the recommendation! I'm glad you like it.

As far as wrappers for backbone and tastypie, I think
<https://github.com/PaulUithol/backbone-tastypie> is a pretty good starting
point, and a little more complete than what I wrote there.

~~~
izak30
Oh, I thought they were related until now. This one is actually what I _use_.
Yours is what came up in a search.

------
paulsmith
Instead of creating a cookie manually, you can save 4 lines and use the
.set_cookie()[1] method on the response object.

Also, take a look at the render()[2] shortcut function to collapse the
template loading, context settings, and rendering steps into one.

[1]: [https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/ref/request-
response/#...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/ref/request-
response/#django.http.HttpResponse.set_cookie) [2]:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/topics/http/shortcuts/...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/topics/http/shortcuts/#render)

~~~
theroo
Also, setting the cookie 'todos' to todolist.id will allow anyone to
manipulate the value of that cookie in order to read anyone's cookies.

~~~
po
With Django 1.4 (or the dev version) it will be possible to cryptographically
sign a cookie:

<https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/signing/>

You can use this to store the session data with the user without having to
consult a database and without fear that they will tamper with the id:

<https://github.com/ericflo/django-cookie-sessions>

------
dikbrouwer
You can replace the toDict() method in your model with the values() method on
the default manager. For example: Todo.objects.values('id', 'order',
'content', 'done').get(pk=x)

------
drstrangevibes
his working demo takes you to his router, with the password prefilled. FAIL

~~~
ccarpenterg
It's a dynamic IP so you were pointing to another machine.

